# "Eure Chance! 1 Bewerber - 3 Job's"



## FlatterAugust (11. Juli 2008)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit offiziell für die Sendung:

"Eure Chance! 1 Bewerber - 3 Job's"

Top Mechaniker sucht qualifizierten Arbeitgeber mit gut gehenden Bikeshop/Werkstatt. Bergige Lagen bevorzugt.

Ich mein das übrigens ernst.


----------



## dubbel (11. Juli 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ich bewerbe mich hiermit offiziell für die Sendung:
> ...
> Ich mein das übrigens ernst.


aber 


RedCast schrieb:


> Bewirb Dich [...] unter folgender Adresse:
> [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (11. Juli 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Top Mechaniker sucht qualifizierten Arbeitgeber mit gutgehenden Bikeschop/Werkstatt. Bergige Lagen bevorzugt.


Einen Duden suchst du zufällig nicht?


----------



## JackOeder (11. Juli 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> "Eure Chance! *1 Bewerber - 3 Job's*"



 Viel Erfolg


----------



## Stromberg_fan (11. Juli 2008)

Des is doch mal nene interesanntes Format. Für welchen Job wird er sich entscheiden?
Edith: Nen Bewerber ham wa ja jetzt.. hat jemand 3 Jobs zu vergeben?


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Juli 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Einen Duden suchst du zufällig nicht?



Den braucht man in der Fahrradbranche?


----------



## Edith L. (11. Juli 2008)

Hääää, was hat Duden mit Rechtschreibung zu tun?


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Juli 2008)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Hääää, was hat Duden mit Rechtschreibung zu tun?



Mal davon abgesehen dass ich nicht verstehe warum ich einen Duden *suchen* sollte, den bekommt man in fast jeder Buchhandlung (zumindest diejenigen die noch wissen was eine Buchhandlung ist), verstehe ich nicht, was an meiner Rechtschreibung auszusetzen ist?

Ausserdem befinde ich mich ja gerade mal in den ersten Vorgesprächen, die eigentliche schriftliche Bewerbung gebe ich erst in Auftrag (Outsourcing) wenn sich genehme Angebote eingefunden haben. Dieses Bewerbungsschreiben wird dann selbstverständlich von meinem Lektor gegengelesen.


----------



## Edith L. (11. Juli 2008)

Auf die Rechtschreibung kommt es nicht an! Ansonsten wärst Du doch schon überqualifiziert! Wer soll Dich denn dann noch bezahlen?

Im Übrigen ist das so wie als bei den damaligen DDR Schwimmerinen das war:

Frage:
"Warum haben ihre Schwimmerinnen denn so tiefe Stimmen?"

Antwort:
"Die sollen Schwimmen und nicht Singen!"


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Juli 2008)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Auf die Rechtschreibung kommt es nicht an! Ansonsten wärst Du doch schon überqualifiziert! Wer soll Dich denn dann noch bezahlen?



Genau. Und beim Einbürgerungstest habe ich heute alle 33 Fragen richtig beantwortet. Das schafft nicht mal Beckstein.
Ich habe also mehr recht als er, hier zu sein.


----------



## Edith L. (11. Juli 2008)

"Deutschland Test 30/30
100% korrekt beantwortet
Sie sind der König von Deutschland! Sie haben den Test mit "Sehr gut" bestanden."

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass wir jetzt doch wieder ne Monarchie sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (12. Juli 2008)

Meine Bewerbung zum König ist aber schon älter.


----------



## Edith L. (12. Juli 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Meine Bewerbung zum König ist aber schon älter.



Der König ist tot, es lebe der König!


----------



## Senatorin (12. Juli 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Genau. Und beim Einbürgerungstest habe ich heute alle 33 Fragen richtig beantwortet. Das schaft nicht mal Beckstein.
> Ich habe also mehr recht als er, hier zu sein.




Beckstein würde das Wort *schafft* aber auch mit 2 F schreiben!


----------



## FlatterAugust (12. Juli 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Beckstein würde das Wort *schafft* aber auch mit 2 F schreiben!



Ich glaube nicht, dass du das wissen kannst. Hast du den Test schon absolviert? Nein, denn sonst wüsstest du, dass man den Fragebogen (ich vermute extra für Herrn Beckstein) so gestaltet hat, dass die Antworten nur anzukreuzen sind.

Ich habe den Fehler aber für dich korrigiert. Ich will meinen Mitmenschen ja nichts Übles.
Inhaltliche Kritik scheint aber nicht so dein Ding?


----------



## Senatorin (12. Juli 2008)

Na wenn Du bei Bewerbungsgesprächen auch so überheblich bist, wirst Du ja noch länger Arbeitssuchend sein


----------



## FlatterAugust (12. Juli 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Na wenn Du bei Bewerbungsgesprächen auch so überheblich bist, wirst Du ja noch länger Arbeitssuchend sein



Abwarten. Es kommt darauf an, im richtigen Moment umzuschalten.

Arrogant or die.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senatorin (12. Juli 2008)

Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall!


----------



## FlatterAugust (12. Juli 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall!



Einen Fallschirmspringer stört das nicht.


----------



## Senatorin (12. Juli 2008)

Doch wenn der Schirm nicht auslöst schon!


----------



## FlatterAugust (12. Juli 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Doch wenn der Schirm nicht auslöst schon!



Think positv.

Fehlender Hochmut wäre dann aber auch keine Hilfe?


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. Juli 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Doch wenn der Schirm nicht auslöst schon!




Auslösen wird der Schirm immer, selbst wenn der Springer bewußtlos werden sollte, dank Cypress! *Klugscheissmodusaus* 

http://www.airrich.de/Ausrustung/ausrustung.html


----------



## FlatterAugust (13. Juli 2008)

Ich denke, für die ausstehenden Bewerbungsgespräche werde ich mir diesen kleinen Lebensretter zulegen. Danke für den Tip.


----------

